# Yes it's stupid. I should hate it, but I don't.



## Penpilot (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, I just watched the latest Resident Evil movie.   And as the title to this thread says, yes it's stupid. I should hate it, but I don't. It contains all the things I constantly rail against in bad movies, but for me it's still fun to watch. It's very much a guilty pleasure. Maybe it's my weakness for zombies and women clad in tight costumes fighting them. But even being conscious this is a bad movie, I still fork over my money and give to them with a smile and come out still wearing it.

Anyone else have their guilty pleasures, with TV, books, film, etc? Mind out of the gutter please.


----------



## FatCat (Sep 17, 2012)

I watch the Real World on MTV. Don't ask me why, I can barely write this confession. It is a terrible show, and I know this even as I watch. I need help, professional help.


----------



## Reaver (Sep 17, 2012)

The Family Feud. I've been watching it since the days of Richard Dawson. I even watched it through its abysmal Louie Anderson years.  

Thank you for this thread, Penpilot. I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 18, 2012)

Maid Marian and her Merry Men - a BBC kids show from about 20 years ago. I had the ever so slightest crush on Marion... the lovely Kate Lonergan...


----------



## Caged Maiden (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh man... confession time it is!

Where to start?  I mean watching almost anything reality TV-wise ought to pretty much count, but I'll try to limit myself to one...  

Biggest Loser.  Even my husband stopped watching several seasons ago.  But every season, like some kind of twisted wretch, I watch obese people cry, break down, and threaten to quit.  They shamelessly plug products, they succumb to temptations, back-stab each other, and dress in less than I'd ever dare, all on national television.  And for what? $250k... chump change in the scheme of reality TV.  And yet, every season, I'm there, groaning at how awful it is.  Even when all the best people have gone home, I watch on, like some kind of misery addict.

I think I need professional help too.

I should add, I have a background in nutrition, and I don't at all find the condition of the contestants amusing, merely the awfulness of the show itself.  The ridiculous challenges, the overly dramatic weigh-ins, the twists that allow one player to wreck the game for everyone else... and I'm secretly in love with Bob Harper...yes, it's true.


----------



## morfiction (Sep 18, 2012)

The only thing wrong with is that she plays Alice. It was a stupid idea that has nothing to do with the actual Resident Evil games. Now, if she played Jill Valentine, then that'd make sense... So no, I'm not ashamed by this movie that much. I was ashamed that Gimli in LOTR became a living, breathing short joke routine while Legolas was constantly given the best kills...


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 18, 2012)

There's so many innocent pleasures to be had, these days I find it easy to avoid the guilty ones


----------

